

Ask HN: A good charity to contribute to? - pensiveye

I have a good friend who is a software engineer and is very dedicated to the open source movement. Is there a good charity to contribute to in honor of his birthday?
======
ComputerGuru
EFF for sure.

~~~
pensiveye
The big 'Pay with PayPal' link really throws me off about the whole thing.

